# Hens loosing feathers



## RudyTheRooster (Sep 23, 2012)

Three of my hens are loosing feathers just on their wings. I'm not sure if they are molting or if it could be from an agressive rooster.







Any ideas?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Could we see pics of their wings. Sometimes a picture tells the whole story. I see you have already posted a pic so the next step should be easy.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

RudyTheRooster said:


> Three of my hens are loosing feathers just on their wings. I'm not sure if they are molting or if it could be from an agressive rooster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be both or the breed ...

I have a roo but I do not keep them with the girls. Second I have a hen that has lost most of her back and wing feathers ... She did the the same thing last year.  It is just the way she molts...

So it could be just her way of molting... Sometimes it takes a little time to get to know your girls and the breed. IMO ...


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Well said Sundancers..


----------



## RudyTheRooster (Sep 23, 2012)

I posted pics, but haven't heard any suggestions. I really do think it is the rooster. When I took the pictures, I noticed it is their neck also. The feathers are being stripped not falling out. The quill is still there.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Front of their necks being bare tells me they're molting. Molting goes in patches. They won't lose all their feathers at once. Quills or pin feathers, come in first, the pretty fluffy feathers last. Pic of Sophie this past January.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

RudyTheRooster said:


> I posted pics, but haven't heard any suggestions. I really do think it is the rooster. When I took the pictures, I noticed it is their neck also. The feathers are being stripped not falling out. The quill is still there.


If you think it is the rooster then remove him from the girls ... I free range mine (roos) and they never get to far from the hens. They roost under our sheep shed which is a little ways from the run.

You could also try a chicken apron/saddle. You can buy them or make your own.

Best of luck ...


----------



## borion (Dec 19, 2012)

My 9 month old Americana has lost all her feathers on her back. I made her an apron, but she seems to weight less and is not as aggressive as she used to be. Less active. Could she be molting? In the dead of winter in Northern NM?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

May need a saddle, not an apron. Got a Roo, do you?


----------



## borion (Dec 19, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> May need a saddle, not an apron. Got a Roo, do you?


Yep, a very beautiful buckeye. I have 14 hens, so he has plenty of girlfriends. I may have used the wrong term, I think I made a saddle. Goes on her back? She sure is staying away from the rest of the flock. Do you think she is molting?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

She may just be being bred too much. I'd also check she isn't sick.


----------



## borion (Dec 19, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> She may just be being bred too much. I'd also check she isn't sick.


I think she is well. You may be right, seems she is trying to avoid the roo. I think her feathers are poking thru!


----------



## borion (Dec 19, 2012)

borion said:


> I think she is well. You may be right, seems she is trying to avoid the roo. I think her feathers are poking thru!


I just brought her in for the night. She was shivering this am. Could she be molting at 9 months old? I'll take her out every day so she will still be a member of the flock, but I want to make sure she is getting enough to eat and is warm enough. What do you guys think? Of course, she is my favorite...Susan B (Anthony).


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Ms Anthony may also have mites. They would cause weight loss also. Look carefully around the vent and under the wings for mites. If you don't see any, keep her away from the rooster for awhile. She is too young for a molt. Usually, a Spring chicken won't molt, so she may be a favorite of his, and getting most of his attention.


----------



## borion (Dec 19, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Ms Anthony may also have mites. They would cause weight loss also. Look carefully around the vent and under the wings for mites. If you don't see any, keep her away from the rooster for awhile. She is too young for a molt. Usually, a Spring chicken won't molt, so she may be a favorite of his, and getting most of his attention.


I'm fairly certain she does not have mites, but I will look again around her vent in the morning. She is losing feathers like crazy, but just the little ones. Still, that's her insulation.


----------



## borion (Dec 19, 2012)

borion said:


> I'm fairly certain she does not have mites, but I will look again around her vent in the morning. She is losing feathers like crazy, but just the little ones. Still, that's her insulation.


No mites. She seemed to do well with the rest of the flock today, but she is so light weight. She is losing feathers on her wings, chest, back are already gone. I named her after a very intelligent woman. Perhaps she is just gifted and is molting early and I am over reacting? Here are some pictures.


----------



## rwilly (Nov 11, 2012)

It looks like molting to me, you can see the new feathers just starting to sprout.
We have a hen that looks the same. I thought it odd that our hen was molting in the middle of the winter.


----------



## wolfprincess (Jan 12, 2013)

I new to chicken raising. My 8 ladies are 5 rhode island reds and 3 barred rocks. They are just turning a year old this coming march. All of my ladies molted this fall. I thought they would not but they all did. I am also getting at least 5-6 eggs everyday. They are my good girls.


----------



## asuitmommy (Jan 13, 2013)

My hens also molted in the dead of winter but ofcourse I live in Georgia and it hasn't gotten cold here but a couple times, this is my first year having chickens so idk if that's normal or not but my girls r doin just fine


----------

